# تصميم تنك هواء مضغوط في المركبات الطائرة بـ composite material



## م المصري (14 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​


في البداية يجب ان نعلم اكبر مشكلة يمكن ان تواجه مصممي المركبات الطائرة هي الوزن ... فالوزن هو المعضلة الكبري ... لأنه يعني مزيدا من الاجهاد علي المحرك و مزيدا من استهلاك الوقود و له تأثير مباشر علي المدي ​


لذا اتجه مهندسوا الطيران و الصواريخ و مركبات الفضاء الي محاولة ايجاد آليات جديده و غير تقليدية لتخفيف الوزن ... و لأن علماء و مهندسي الفلزات و السبائك قد وصلوا الي سقف يتحزحز بصعوبة شديدة من حيث تخليق سبائك خفيفة الوزن ... فقد اصبح من الواجب ايجاد طريقة اخري ​


في هذه الأثناء كان علم composite material ينموا و يترعرع ... و يعني هذا المصطلح ...


المواد المخلقة 


و هي مواد تخلط مع بعضها البعض بطريقة معينه فتنتج مادة شديده التحمل للغازات و الضغوط ... و لكنها لا تتحمل الطرقات المباشرة ​


و لتقريب الامر ... كلنا يعلم بمصطلح الحديد الزهر ... و هو نوع من الحديد يتحمل الشد او الضغط لمستويات قياسية عالية جدا ... و لكن لو طرقته طرقة خفيفة فسينكسر بسهولة ​


الـ composite material لها نفس النظرية ... تتحمل الشد و الضغط ... و تتحمل الضغوط العالية و درجات الحرارة المرتفعة .... لكن لو ضغطت عليها باصبعك فربما تثقبها او تكسرها ​


و نظرا للميزة الرهيبة لهذه المادة فقد استخدمت علي نطاق واسع في مجالات الطيران ... و هذه الصورة توضح بعض الأماكن التي استخدمت فيها هذه المادة مركبات الفضاء ​






​ 

و تصنع الـ composite material بطريقة صناعة النسيج بالضبط ..... و لكي نتخيل معا سأريكم صورة نادرة لصناعة غرفة احتراق لصاروخ الـ composite material ... و لا يخفي عليكم معشر المهندسين ... كم يبلغ الضغط داخل هذه غرفة الاحتراق ... و كم تبلغ درجة الحرارة ​


نشاهد الصورة اولا ثم نتابع الشرح​






​



و ننوه ايضا ان الجزء السفلي من الصوره هو لأعمدة تستخدم في تدعيم هياكل الطائرات و توضع في أماكن داخلية بحيث لا تتعرض لطرقات مباشرة بل تستخدم للتدعيم فقط ​


اذا ... فكرة صناعة المواد المخلقة تعتمد علي غزل خيوط من مواد مختلفة المواصفات ... من الممكن ان تكون هذه المواد ... مواد بلاستيكية او معدنية او صوفية او غيرها .... و تغزل فوق بعضها البعض في اتجاهات مختلفة ... بزوايا محسوبة بدقة .... ​


و للتوضيح اكثر : من المعلوم ان كل مادة لها معامل شد و ضغط محدد .... بعدها تتمزق الماده .... الفكره هنا ... هي كيفية تخليق معامل شد و ضغط كبير من مجموعة المعاملات للمواد المغزولة و يتم ذلك بتغيير زوايا الغزل بين الطبقات للحصول علي افضل محصلة ممكنه ... و لو دققنا في الصورة اعلاه لا لاحظنا ان العامل يقوم بعملية الغزل في اتجاهات مختلفة ... محسوبة مسبقا ​


و هذه بعض الصور ... لغرف احتراق .... مصنوعة من الـ composite material 









و ​






​


و لكي نتعرف بطريقة ملموسة علي الفارق بين استخدام السبائك المعدنية العادية ... و الـ composite material .... جرت دراسة علي تصميم تنك هواء مضغوط لمكوك فضاء يتحمل ضغط جوي يصل الي 400 بار ... (و ما ادراك ما هذا الرقم ) ​


و باستخدام برامج ANSYS و Cosmos لحساب stress , strain للتنك المصنع بالـ composite material لاختبار مدي تحملها للضغط المطلوب ... جاءت النتائج رائعه ... و سأعرض عليكم صورا لنتائج البرنامج ​






​


هذه الصورة خاصة بالـ strain ..... و نلاحظ انها آمنة تماما ​


يأتي الدور الان علي stress ... ايضا آمن ايضا ​






​


الان الي الارقام ...​


لو اردنا تصميم هذا التنك بالطريقة التقليدية باستخدام السبائك المعدنية .... فسيكون سمكه 4.9 مم و وزنه 44 كيلو جرام ​


اما التنك المصمم بالـ composite material فيصل سمكه بالكاد الي 1 مم !!!! ..... و وزنه 13 كيلو جرام !!!!!!!!!!​


اسمع كلمة رائع ....​


طبعا رائع ....... طيب لماذا رائع ​


يعني ... تخفيض في الوزن يصل الي ثلاثين كيلو جرام ​


و هذا بالنسبة لمهندسي الطيران .... منهي الروعة... لأن عقيدتهم ( أي مهندسي الطيران) تؤمن بأن تخفيض واحد كيلو جرام في الوزن ... تعني زيادة واحد كيلو متر في المدي ... مع تثبيت العوامل الاخري ​


ما رأيكم ؟ ​


(من مشروع تخرجي ) ​


دمتم بود ... ​


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (15 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله


----------



## م المصري (15 ديسمبر 2007)

نزار ابوفاتح قال:


> بسم الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله


 
اهلا بمرورك الكريم اخي نزار 

و اعتذر عن عدم وضوح الصور فقد سحبتها علي الماسح الضوئي 

و خضعت لبعض المعالجات علي adobe و النتيجة توضح اني لست خبيرا علي الاطلاق 

في هذا المجال 

 

تحياتي ​


----------



## الأمـــل (16 ديسمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله معلومات قيمه جدا 
أكيد كان مشروع تخرج ممتع
تحياااتي


----------



## جاسر (16 ديسمبر 2007)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

رااائع جداً  جزاك الله خير مووضوع ماتع - تسلم ايدك  -

حاول تحفظ الصور بنسق: png فهو الأفضل من وجهة نظري


عاطر التحاايا


----------



## م المصري (16 ديسمبر 2007)

اهلا بأخي جاسر ... نورتنا و الله ...
و سأحاول مع الصور مرة اخري كما تفضلت و أشرت 
تحياتي العطره


----------



## م المصري (16 ديسمبر 2007)

الأمـــل قال:


> ماشاء الله معلومات قيمه جدا
> أكيد كان مشروع تخرج ممتع
> تحياااتي


 
نورتنا بمرورك الكريم ... 
و فعلا كان مشروع ممتع 
لك تحياتي 
​


----------



## م المصري (22 ديسمبر 2007)

محاولة تحسين رفع الصور ​ 
رفع بامتداد png ​ 




​ 
و رفع آخر بامتداد JPEG مع استخدام اعلي جوده ممكنة اثناء التخزين 






لو ما زالت المشكله مستمرة 
يكون العيب في جهازي بالتأكيد 
تحيااتي ​


----------



## م المصري (31 ديسمبر 2007)

و هذا كتاب رائع عن المواد المخلقه بالماتلاب 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t60960.html


----------



## black_horse (11 يناير 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية لانو شيء رئع


----------



## م المصري (11 يناير 2008)

اهلا بك .... ايها الحصان الاسود 

لك تحياتي


----------



## مهندس نورس (4 أبريل 2008)

لدي استفسار بسيط 

اسطوانة الاوكسجين السائل التي تستخدم في مجالات عديدة يكون ضغطها الكلي 250 بار ليكون سائل والسائل ثابت الحجم ومتغير الشكل .

 جرت دراسة علي تصميم تنك هواء مضغوط لمكوك فضاء يتحمل ضغط جوي يصل الي 400 بار ..

هل يتحول السائل (الاوكجين) الى حالة صلبة في ضغط 400 بار

وشكرا لتعاونك.


----------



## م المصري (5 أبريل 2008)

مهندس نورس قال:


> لدي استفسار بسيط
> 
> اسطوانة الاوكسجين السائل التي تستخدم في مجالات عديدة يكون ضغطها الكلي 250 بار ليكون سائل والسائل ثابت الحجم ومتغير الشكل .
> 
> ...


 
الاكسجين لا يستعمل في مجالات الفضاء الخارجي .. كأسجين ...... و ايضا لا يتحول الي صلب في 400 بار


----------



## مهندس نورس (5 أبريل 2008)

يبدو لك لم تفهم استفساري البسيط راجع ما طرحته عزيزي المشرف .

وتأكد من الاجابة قبل وضعها .

وانتظر ردك


----------



## م المصري (6 أبريل 2008)

مهندس نورس قال:


> يبدو لك لم تفهم استفساري البسيط راجع ما طرحته عزيزي المشرف .
> 
> وتأكد من الاجابة قبل وضعها .
> 
> وانتظر ردك


 
التمس لي العذر مهندسنا الكريم اذا لم اكن قد تفهمت جيدا ما تقصد فأدي الي ذلك الي حديث علمي معطوب .... 

هلا تفضلت بتوضيح اكثر تتفصيلا .... و اهلا بك في قسم الطيران 

تحياتي


----------



## هانى صلاح خضر (21 مايو 2008)

مواصفات مخازن الوقود والزيوت


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (17 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي المصري على موضوعك الرائد


----------



## gmotor (12 يوليو 2008)

الصور لا تظهر


----------



## م المصري (13 يوليو 2008)

gmotor قال:


> الصور لا تظهر


 
للاسف اخي ... المنتدي رقي و حدثت بعض المشاكل في الصور 
ساحاول اعاده رفع الصور قريبا جدا .... و اشكركك علي مرورك 

تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (18 يوليو 2008)

gmotor قال:


> الصور لا تظهر


 
تم اصلاح مشكلة الصور اخي الفاضل .... 
هيا عاود الزياره ...


----------



## m-hussein (13 يونيو 2009)

how can i model the laminated composite plate 
the coordinate system
the material properties


----------

